

Programmer Convicted… Again - simas
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/programmer-convicted-bizarre-goldman-sachs-caseagain/

======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9472545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9472545)

